# Freak in a suit



## Chiller (Jul 14, 2008)

Well... a few people asked for it, so blame Chiller for posting these, not me. At the request of Tammy and the wedding photographer, they had me let my hair down for a few images. This first one was taken by the Real photographer with my camera. I did not get his permission to post this, so.....the mods can remove if they wish. :lmao::lmao:



 
Not sure which of my relatives took this shot either. But this is my daughter and me having our dance. ​


----------



## spiffybeth (Jul 14, 2008)

aww!!! you look great!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 14, 2008)

Dang, you look great in a suit!! Love the expressions: so happy in the first, and so proud in the second.  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 15, 2008)

Very pre-Abbey Road Ringoesqe. :thumbup:

& congrats!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh noooooooooooooo!
I am definitely NOT going to remove that top photo here!!! 
It is just too good.
May I download it onto my computer into my "Friends"-folder instead, maybe? Please? Pretty please??? 
You are wearing the shiniest shoes I have ever seen a man wear. Waaaaaaay cool!

And CONGRATULATIONS to your daughter's wedding, new "f-i-l".


----------



## Chiller (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone
Corinna...you may do whatever you wish..:hug::   As for the shoes...they really hurt my eyes. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## terri (Jul 15, 2008)

You posted them!!    :cheer:

Corinna!!   Don't ask him, just do it so we'll always have a copy.  

Doesn't he look awesome??   I looooove that top shot in particular.    

Thanks for posting these. Looks like it was a magical day, which is what weddings should be! :heart:


----------



## hsmom (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pictures!  I especially like seeing the "real you" because your avator was freakin me out :crazy:

:lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks so much terri and Wendy. 
 Wendy, dont be freaked.  I just like things that might freak others out. :lmao::lmao:


----------

